# Any ideas what this is?



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi all - this is my first post (I'm usually a lurker in the cat/small animal forums).

I heard a massive squawking coming from my garden this morning and spotted a rather unusual visitor perched on my GP run looking at the piggies - eek! Managed to get a couple of (really rubbish!) photos and just wondered if anyone can help me ID it as I'm fairly new to garden bird watching and haven't seen anything like this this close up before! I think it was around 30 cm tall - possibly:


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2011)

looks like a hawk...ask hawksport he will know


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Im pretty sure its a sparrowhawk.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2011)

it wants to eat ya little piggies


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

It looks like a female Sparrowhawk. I've only seen one once before - but I can imagine the commotion it must have caused!

Edit: Nonnie beat me to it


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

Ah my dad said a sparrow hawk possibly - but he's about as clueless as me really! I've never seen _anything_ like it in my garden before - we are quite close to a large lake so we get the odd heron on the roof - but nothing like this. I got quite excited!!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

borderer said:


> it wants to eat ya little piggies


I don't think they are strong enough Bordie. Plus they predominantly feed on other birds.

The fright might do it to them, but i imagine it was just resting after an unsuccessful hunt. Ive had a few do that in my garden when they've tried to take a Blue Tit from the bird table.


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

I did go out to check on the piggies, they were in their house eating hay and seemed ok. They are used to my older cat looking at them and I think (hope!) they are pretty secure in there. The commotion I heard seemd to be all birds shrieking rather than the pigs.

Thanks for the swift replies - I keep going out to see if he/she's back but I guess I was lucky to see it once.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

It looks like a hawk or an owl of some kind.


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

itis indeed a sparrow hawk


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Is a hawk of some type, Think Hawksports who you need!!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

looks like its a sparrowhawk , theres a couple where we go in Devon. their wingspan is massive and they have a distinctive cry. hope he wasn't looking for his next meal.x


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

Deff a sparrow hawk - they are quite common but usually so darn fast and low flying you rarely see them, I got clipped by one while walking down the lane once - it was after a goldfinch and missed but piled into the hedge next to my head!! There is a pair that nest in the nearby wood that often chase swallows on the farm, and they do a good job of getting rid of the doves that eat all my chook corn! I have to be careful of them though when I fly my little cockatoo outside as she is snack sized for them!, they have also taken some of my chicken and peacock chicks in the past too!! - but they are a very pretty bird though!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Female Sparrow hawk. Lucky you


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

hawksport said:


> Female Sparrow hawk. Lucky you


Thanks! I felt really lucky and I've been telling/showing everyone who'll listen/look all day


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

If you do happen to see her catch a bird in the garden please leave her alone and let nature take its course. Song birds need predators to keep their own populations healthy


----------

